# MMR Challenge 2009 April 24,25,26



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Yes Back By popular demand the 3rd annual MMR Electric Challenge.​


















Here is some of the info from previouse challanges:
http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...mr-08-electric-challenge-april-19th-20th.html
http://www.rctech.net/forum/minneso...acing/151899-mmr-07-electric-challenge-2.html


MMR VintageTrans-Am Spec Rules and Specifications​Body Specifications:
Body provided deck lid spoilers allowed (not wings). No additional skirts or raised/extended wings or air control surfaces allowed. Body must be trimmed
at body trim lines. Full rear bumper required.
Tire & Wheel Specifications:
HPI tire part #4793 front and #4797 rear, stock tire inserts provided with tire and any HPI Vintage wheels designed to fit.
26mm width fronts and 31mm width rear tires. 8-spoke Vintage wheels from #3805 through #3814, 5-spoke Vintage wheels from #3815 through #3822 and Vintage stock car
wheels from #3854 through #3860 are all legal wheels.
Tires must have visable tread.
Chassis Specification:
Four Wheel Drive touring car chassis only. Tires must fit within the body.
Motor Specifications:
Option 1: 27-turn ROAR stock motor: ROAR motor rules apply for 27 turn.
Option 2: 17.5 brushless motor: ROAR Motor Rules for 17.5
FDR Limit:
27t brushed/4-cell: 5.2 FDR
17.5 brushless/4-cell: 3.5 FDR
Battery Specifications:
4-cell NiCd or NiMh batteries
1-cell LiPo hard cased
Ride Height Specification:
Minimum ride height is 5mm.
Weight Specification:
Minimum 1450g Nimmh
Minimum 1350g Lipo
Race Specification:
5 minute Qualifiers Heats are run “heads up” with horn starts. Shuffling of start order for each round with slowest qualifier first and fastest qualifier last
9 Minute Mains: Starting grind should have cars aligned at angles along a side wall of the track.
Body List:
HPI part numbers:
17510 - 1970 Plymouth AAR 'Cuda
17519 - 1966 Ford Mustang GT
17508 - 1965 Ford Shelby GT-350
7494 - 1968 Chevrolet Camaro
Parma part numbers:
10143 - 1969 Z28 Camaro
10141 - 1970 Boss Mustang
10113 - 1970 'Cuda
Pegasus Hobbies part numbers:
PGH4001 - 1970 Camaro SS
PGH4002 - 1970 'Cuda
PGH4003 - 1970 Mustang


This will be a great introduction to the New Warehouse and Race Track.

Entry List


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Entries are begining to flow in. Make sure you check out the list..

http://www.jlapracemanager.com/PC/Molzer/04_26_2009_Heats Listing.HTM


----------



## ammdrew (Mar 12, 2003)

Hotel list:


Holiday Inn Express Hotel & Su... 

6020 Wayzata Blvd.
Minneapolis, MN 55416
Website | 877-410-6681
(2.53 miles away)


Doubletree-Minneapolis Park Pl 

1500 Park Place Blvd
Minneapolis, MN 55416 952-542-8600
(2.46 miles away) 

Towneplace Suites-St Louis Pk 

1400 Zarthan Ave S
Minneapolis, MN 55416 952-847-6900
(2.39 miles away) 


Springhill Suites-West 

5901 Wayzata Blvd
St Louis Park, MN 55416 952-738-7300
(2.46 miles away)


----------

